# Tetra tint pictures



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey all does anyone else have the TSC tetra tint pullets? I think they are turning out really pretty. They are a white and cream mix. 
They are a high egg producer (although mine are still young) anyone have some too?









Godzilla


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I also think they're very pretty. I'd like to add some to my flock someday


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

According to Mt. Healthy Hatchery....they are the ONLY "Mail-Order" Hatchery to offer this Cross-Breed Chicken.
It is (according to them) a cross of a Rhode Island Red rooster over a White Leghorn hen. It lays "cream-colored" eggs.
THAT CROSS should produce a _PROLIFIC _Egg-Layer....that is reasonably "Cost-Efficient" in Feed-Consumption.

I've never had one.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> According to Mt. Healthy Hatchery....they are the ONLY "Mail-Order" Hatchery to offer this Cross-Breed Chicken.
> It is (according to them) a cross of a Rhode Island Red rooster over a White Leghorn hen. It lays "cream-colored" eggs.
> THAT CROSS should produce a PROLIFIC Egg-Layer....that is reasonably "Cost-Efficient" in Feed-Consumption.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------

